# Ronaldo...



## punisher911 (Jun 12, 2009)

Christiano Ronaldo to Real Madrid for 131M?????? I really like the guy, but DAMN. I might have to break down and buy a jersey. For that kind of money, I'm sure he won't be leaving there for a while. I hate buying official jerseys only to have someone leave right away and I look stupid wearing an "old" jersey.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 18, 2009)

Cristiano Ronaldo is way overrated, IMO...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo is way overrated, IMO...


 
i would not go as far as saying he is WAY overrated, but people might think a little too highly of him.

Apart from Messi, i can not really think of a player who could swipe the floor with him anytime anyday

my problem with ronaldo is that he is too childish, but i am sure will bring on the $$ for Real.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo is way overrated, IMO...



I hate the guy, but he is one of the best footballers in the world.


Still, it is disgusting how much these fuckers get paid. Just think what that money could do in the world. Fight poverty? Animal welfare? Cancer research?


Nope, a lap dance from Paris Hilton


----------



## Jem7RB (Jun 18, 2009)

in fairness the guys a complete prick, he wouldn't sign my sons t'shirt or his programme, even Rio called him a dick.

Good fucking riddance, as much as i hate Manure, and i fucking do trust me, they are MUCH MUCH better off without him.

only time will tell how he gets on in spain, but i am sure he's fall over just as often  bastard


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ross & Rob, who do you support then? Chelsea, Southend?

i used to live in Essex too, then wlaes, now austria....C'mon show your colour boys!!!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i would not go as far as saying he is WAY overrated, but people might think a little too highly of him.
> 
> Apart from Messi, i can not really think of a player who could swipe the floor with him anytime anyday
> 
> my problem with ronaldo is that he is too childish, but i am sure will bring on the $$ for Real.



Fair enough... overrated, not _way_ overrated 

TBH, I haven't seen him play lately. Mostly what I know of him is his performance with the Portugal team, when I never seen him be worthy of a best footballer title. I'd rather have Messi or Kaká in my team any day, or, perhaps, a younger Pavel Nedved 

Also, in his behalf, some players are only good in their local teams, but play quite poorly when defending their country. That happens quite often with Brazilian players at least (Alexandre Pato and Ronaldinho Gaúcho in his good days of yore, just to name two), so why not with Cristiano?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem7RB said:


> in fairness the guys a complete prick, he wouldn't sign my sons t'shirt or his programme, even Rio called him a dick.
> 
> Good fucking riddance, as much as i hate Manure, and i fucking do trust me, they are MUCH MUCH better off without him.
> 
> only time will tell how he gets on in spain, but i am sure he's fall over just as often  bastard


 
oh dear...who do you root for then matey?

i'll drop the ball and go 1st : gunners!!!


----------



## Jem7RB (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a hammer, born bred and raise within a knats cock from Upton Park, i used to drink down there all the time too, i really do miss london, especially being in the pub with the lads before kick-off, ahhhh good times (kids and family stopped play).

Back on topic

Good fucking Riddance !!! Ronaldo isn't a bad player, but it doesn't excuse him being a monumental cock ! 1 player a team does not make, regardless of who it is, even Pele needed help (especially in the trouser snake department) 

(silly fact, i used to have the season ticket behind Ray Parlour's dad at UP)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

yes ronaldo is a winger and, sorry ... a FAG!!! and that summarizes it all really!!!

i used to work with a fella in Essex who was a Hammer die hard fan too...man you guys are everywhere!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 23, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo is way overrated, IMO...



Ronaldo....

Só vc vai intender hahaha


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well Imo is overrated

I remember when I went to the stadium to see Inter - ManUn. he was easily marked by Santon (a 18 years old right back that played on left back that match) and he didn't do so much in that match...

Messi, Kaka, Ibraimovich are just best players IMO...


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 25, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Ronaldo....
> 
> Só vc vai intender hahaha


----------



## Jem7RB (Jun 30, 2009)

tobeads said:


> Hi, I am new here. I viewed all posts. --------------------------------------------------------------------------brides jewelerydiscount wedding jewelrybuy wedding jewelrybuy wedding jewelerybride necklace jewelry



Fuck Off !!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 2, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> Well Imo is overrated
> 
> I remember when I went to the stadium to see Inter - ManUn. he was easily marked by Santon (a 18 years old right back that played on left back that match) and he didn't do so much in that match...
> 
> Messi, Kaka, Ibraimovich are just best players IMO...



Ibrahimovic better than Ronaldo? You must've lost your mind.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2009)

Matt, please tell me that you are from the UK but living in TX now...otherwise i'll have to ask, how from TX can you be so into "soccer" that you can even spell that Swede's family name!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 3, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Matt, please tell me that you are from the UK but living in TX now...otherwise i'll have to ask, how from TX can you be so into "soccer" that you can even spell that Swede's family name!!!



Haha.. I wish I could say that I was. My family is originally from there, which is about the best I can give you. While football and baseball are the dominant sports here, I tend to dwell in significantly less popular sports like hockey and soccer.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jul 7, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Ibrahimovic better than Ronaldo? You must've lost your mind.



How many Inter match have you seen to say that?
And how many of those at the stadium?
I'm pretty sure that you didn't even watched Ibraimovich's goals videos on youtube.
On the other hand I say Ronaldo at the stadium andhe was easily marked by Santon (18 years old player that last year was a rookie).
Ronaldo is way too overrated.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 9, 2009)

I've watched plenty of Inter matches, but none at the stadium because I live in the states. I'm not saying that Zlatan isn't a good player, cause he is, but he is highly inconsistent, lazy and has a dodgy up and down attitude. He disappears in big games, like against Arsenal in the Champions League back when he was at Juventus. Also, please point out when Ibra won the FIFA World Player of the Year or the Ballon D'Or. Go ahead.. I'll wait.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jul 9, 2009)

Funny, it didn't look like he was doing much at all when he was chasing barcelona up and down the field.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 9, 2009)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Funny, it didn't look like he was doing much at all when he was chasing barcelona up and down the field.



Oh, he had plenty of chances in that game. Had he netted the free kick or any of his other chances, I think the outcome would've been drastically different. Instead, I watched as our whole eleven disappeared, and Barca's midfield made us look like an MLS team. However, Ronaldo was huge in us winning the Champions League last year. Like I said before, I'm not taking anything away from Zlatan, because he is a good player, but he is not in the class with Kaka, Ronaldo or Messi. I think he's in the vacinity of Rooney, Eto'o, and Drogba, all of whom are great players.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 24, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Oh, he had plenty of chances in that game. Had he netted the free kick or any of his other chances, I think the outcome would've been drastically different. Instead, I watched as our whole eleven disappeared, and Barca's midfield made us look like an MLS team. However, Ronaldo was huge in us winning the Champions League last year. Like I said before, I'm not taking anything away from Zlatan, because he is a good player, but he is not in the class with Kaka, Ronaldo or Messi. I think he's in the vacinity of Rooney, Eto'o, and Drogba, all of whom are great players.



True, every dog has it's day and Ronaldo didn't get it right that night. Looking forward to a Man.City/Real Madrid battle in the feature. all the millions in the field. I guess we will have to wait for that though.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 24, 2009)

Manchester City will be lucky to finish 4th in the Premier League. They've put all their money into strikers, and have a poor defense with a below average midfield. They'll have to score a TON of goals to counterbalance the amount of times Joe Hart will have to pick the ball out of his net. The team I can't wait for Real Madrid to play is Barcelona, especially if they can get Ibra or Fabregas.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 1, 2009)

Speak of the devil, Ibra will be playing his football at Camp Nou next year. Barca has a good chance of repeating in the Champions League.


----------

